# Blackmagic Ultra Studio Mini Recorder



## craig.langlois (Dec 15, 2020)

I updated to 26.1 and I lost the ability to capture from the Mini Recorder. 
I added a Video Capture Device and select the Mini Recorder and all I get is a green screen. 
Adding a Blackmagic Device is not an option any more.

Is this a bug or something that is not going to be supported going forward?


----------



## Forksbaptist (Dec 17, 2020)

I have the same issue, I can see the audio coming through, but all I get is a green screen


----------



## craig.langlois (Dec 17, 2020)

I guess there is an update for the Blackmagic Desktop Video Setup software. I updated this morning and things seem to be working






						Support Center | Blackmagic Design
					

Blackmagic Design customer support provides the latest software updates, support notes, instruction manuals and contacts for any product related questions.



					www.blackmagicdesign.com


----------



## r26D (Dec 17, 2020)

craig.langlois said:


> I guess there is an update for the Blackmagic Desktop Video Setup software. I updated this morning and things seem to be working
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can confirm. Updated Blackmagic and everything is working again.

Thanks all!


----------



## Forksbaptist (Dec 17, 2020)

r26D said:


> Can confirm. Updated Blackmagic and everything is working again.
> 
> Thanks all!


I did the same but still no joy, I have not updated to Big Sur, have you?


----------



## Forksbaptist (Dec 17, 2020)

craig.langlois said:


> I guess there is an update for the Blackmagic Desktop Video Setup software. I updated this morning and things seem to be working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you updated to Big Sur?


----------



## craig.langlois (Dec 17, 2020)

I have not Upgraded to Big Sur. I was waiting to do that because of compatibility issues with this and other software. Will be upgrading over the holidays.


----------



## r26D (Dec 17, 2020)

Forksbaptist said:


> I did the same but still no joy, I have not updated to Big Sur, have you?



I'm still on Catalina 10.15.7


----------



## lafiosca (Dec 18, 2020)

Installing Desktop Video 12.0 Beta 1, as linked by Craig above, and rebooting seems to have worked for me. I'm also on Catalina 10.15.7, on a recent Mac Mini, with an UltraStudio Mini Recorder connected through an Apple Thunderbolt 2 to 3 adapter.

I'm not sure if anyone else has experienced this, but this setup has always been flaky for me anyway. I would often have to disconnect/reconnect the USMR from the Mac and/or the HDMI source to get something other than a black screen when returning to OBS after not using it for a day. So when I first installed the latest OBS, it wasn't obvious that something was wrong, until I actually tried to use the USMR and no amount of reconnecting it would give me an image. Anyway, we'll see how this goes long-term.


----------



## devmtl (Dec 20, 2020)

On my side, I can't use 1080p anymore ?!
Details: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/since-upgrade-to-v26-1-i-cant-use-1080p.135789/


----------

